# Solution pour ne pas démissionner et toucher l'ARE ???



## eden (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir !!!

Je viens de lire une discussion sur 1 site de pôle-emploi. C'est une AM qui a des contrats jusque septembre 2023 mais qui souhaite arrêter avant pour changer de métier. On lui conseille d'écrire à la PMI et CD afin de demander son retrait d'agrément. Dans ce cas-là les PE devront la licencier ( sans indemnités de rupture) et elle touchera l'aide de pôle emploi. Des postantes ( AM) soutiennent que oui, c'est possible car on l'ai fait .Avez-vous déjà entendu parler de cela ?


----------



## YAYOU (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir Eden, je n'étais pas au courant , je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'annulation d'agrément. Si cela est possible, ça peut être intéressant pour celles qui veulent arrêter en bénéficiant du chomage pour se retourner...A suivre, merci pour vos retours


----------



## Sandrine2572 (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Oui cela existe , des Assmat l on déjà fait et effectivement si plus d agrément les parents sont obligés de licencié l Assmat


----------



## carrie (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir,
Je peux me tromper mais il me semble que ce n'est pas si simple et qu'il y a une subtilité.
Si le CD mentionne que c'est à la demande de l'assmat, alors Pôle emploi assimile cela à une démission...je ne sais plus trop 
A confirmer


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Oui c'est vrai. 

Le cd n'a rien à mentionner sur quoi que ce soit, il prend note de l'annulation de l'agrément. 

Plus d'agrément = impossibilité d'accueil = retrait d'enfants sans indemitės ni préavis.  Une collègue l'a fait, aucun souci avec l'emploi, il faut veiller que la mention retrait d'enfant est  bien stipulée sur l'attestation l'emploi.


----------



## eden (22 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses ! Et bien voilà un moyen pour toutes celles ( ou ceux) qui se retrouvent " coincés"...


----------



## Griselda (22 Novembre 2022)

Metal a raison. Le CD n'envoie pas de lettre au POLEmploi pour justifier que l'Agrément n'est plus valable ni sa raison.
Le PE ayant l'information que son AM n'a plus d'Agrément valable est tenu de rompre son contrat et de lui remettre son Attestation Employeur. Sur cette derniere il coche retrait d'enfant ce qui prouve que ce n'est pas une démission, il n'a pas à mentionner le motif du retrait d'enfant.
D'ailleurs cela pourrait être une AM qui ne se voit pas son Agrément renouvelé que le resultat serait le même.
Pour autant si l'AM raconte à son conseillé POLEmploi qu'elle a elle même organisé son Retrait d'Agrément et donc la perte de son Travail, là...


----------



## nounou ohana (22 Novembre 2022)

et dire aux parents qu'elle va stopper son activité et qu'elle les laisse se retourner et choisir une nouvelle assistante maternelle.. c'est une solution aussi


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Novembre 2022)

@nounou ohana 
Sauf que rien n'oblige le PE à la licencier. Il peut attendre qu'elle démissionne.


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Novembre 2022)

A un détail près.... Le PE peut très bien cocher la case 60 : "AUTRE MOTIF" et remplir la ligne "Précisez : ....................."
Et mettre "retrait d'agrément".
Et là, il ne faut pas que POLE EMPLOI aille fouiner un peu....


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (22 Novembre 2022)

Polemploi pourra fouiner pour autant il se s'agit pas légalement de démission. 

Tu crois qu'ils ont le temps de fouiner ?  Surtout en ce moment.


----------



## Nanou91 (22 Novembre 2022)

@GénéralMétal1988 
Je te promets que ça dépend vraiment du conseiller sur qui tu tombes.... Il y en a qui font leur travail très scrupuleusement et qui épluche tout.
Et ils ont tous les pouvoirs vis à vis des administrations.
Si le conseiller veut faire du zèle et peut très bien savoir de la part de la PMI pourquoi l'agrément a été retiré. Et entre administration il n'y a pas de secret donc ils lui diront que c'est l'ass mat qui a demandé son retrait d'agrément.
Il y a un risque sur 10000 que ça arrive. mais il faut garder dans un coin de sa tête que ça peut.

En Juin 2016, mon fils finit ses études en alternance. S'inscrit à POLE EMPLOI. Il s'inscrit à POLE EMPLOI, entame des recherches d'emploi. Puis fin novembre décide de partir en Australie sans en parler à son conseiller, ça ne le regardait pas dans la mesure où du 25 Nov au 31 décembre il avait posé ses 35 jours de congés 2016 à POLE EMPLOI donc pas tenu de rendre des compte. Son conseiller l'appelle quand même sur cette période là. Mon fils lui répond qu'il a posé ses congés....
Début janvier, son conseiller l'appelle pour savoir s'il était de nouveau dispo... Mon fils lui dit qu'il a posé ses 35 jours de 2017 du 1er janvier au 5 février car il espère trouver du travail en Australie. Le 6 février le conseiller l'a rappelé. Mon fils lui a dit : "finalement je vais rester en Australie donc vous pouvez me radier".
Je me souviens encore comment il s'appelait ce conseiller...  😂

Quant à moi, j'ai reçu il y a quelques mois un petit courrier de POLE EMPLOI me signalant que mes ARE allaient à présent supporter une retenue de 3.8% de CSG au vu de ce que mentionnait ma déclaration de revenus 2021 sur les revenus 2020.... ils peuvent tout consulter.


----------



## Griselda (22 Novembre 2022)

Encore une fois la loi pour l'instant est très claire il n'y a démission QUE si le salarié lui même à écrit sans équivoque ni pression qu'il démissionne, arrête le contrat. Donc un Conseillé POLEmploi qui utiliserait le motif de la perte de l'Agrément (volontaire ou non) pour SUPPOSER que c'est une démission outrepasserait ses prérogatives et donc un recours du salarié sera possible et gagnerait automatiquement. POLEmploi ne peut pas décréter que c'est une démission, pas plus qu'il ne peut statuer sur le fait que c'est une rupture au tort d'un employeur (qui par exemple ne paie pas le salaire) et lèverait alors le motif de rupture à l'initiative du salarié (la demission), il n'y a que le tribunal qui peut statuer. Encore faut il faire valoir ses droits.
Un salarié qui perd son emploi suite à un licenciement pour faute reste elligible au droits chômages, pourtant ne pourrait on pas dire qu'en commettant une faute il a créé la cause de son propre licenciement? Ce serait une démission déguisée?


----------

